# hello



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Hi I run a small yard haunt in Bend, Oregon. Very small I usually get only 2 visitors but that may be because my haunt is in my courtyard. This year I am putting it curbside and will be making more props, so far ive only made tombstones but plan to build some static figures and maybe some pnuematics before Halloween:devil:


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, there's lot to see!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome ....
I'm sure your list of things to make will grow even more ...
show us your tombstones when you can.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Hauntaholic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Too funny and welcome aboard!
Two haunt a holics....


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome hauntaholic!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you could join our insanity!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I just thought to myself:" Why is Haunti welcoming herself?"

You people are just going to add to my confusion.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

slimy said:


> I just thought to myself:" Why is Haunti welcoming herself?"
> 
> You people are just going to add to my confusion.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I did a douuble take there my-self, was all confused at first.

Welcome to the fun.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome

Confiskin


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome HH. Glad to have you with us, and to hear that you have plans of expanding. Sounds like you're getting serious for sure!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

woahhh 2 HH's now! cool...welcome


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

How will we ever keep this straight.... H1 and H2  hehe..... Welcome to the forum!! Hope ya like it here!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I too started small, just adding a few things each year. I don't remember when it got ahead of me. Watch out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i was confuse ---hell-o & welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to another west coaster


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome HH2!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like we have another Hauntaholic in our realm... check out the newbie! Welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome and have fun


----------

